# Wanna bet those calling Serena Williams "manly" are white, er, right wingers?



## rdean (Jul 12, 2015)

JK Rowling slams Twitter troll for calling Wimbledon 2015 winner Serena Williams manly Metro News
















I can tell you without a doubt that there are a lot of guys out there who are really into this "manly" body.

Reminds me of "Baby Got Back".  Keep the skinny "Cosmo" girl.  I want some woman who wears some grind and is proud of it.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 12, 2015)

DAYUM< GURL! WOW!  C'MERE...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 12, 2015)

They named the wrong one "VENUS>"


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 12, 2015)

I got something that rhymes with venus she can work over!!!!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I got something that rhymes with venus she can work over!!!!


You haven't got enough money, fame or fortune!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I got something that rhymes with venus she can work over!!!!
> ...



  Oh I got enough money...are you saying she's a gold digger?
If so I have some deep pockets she can dig in.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 12, 2015)

She likes  white guys so you might get to ride dat ass! She doesn't need your money, she has enough.... she just needs some deep penetration to get pass all dat butt! Are you man enough!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 12, 2015)

I've got to pull myself together. Those pics  had me speaking Ebonics!


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> They named the wrong one "VENUS>"


Oh no.  Venus looks good too.


----------



## Correll (Jul 12, 2015)

rdean said:


> JK Rowling slams Twitter troll for calling Wimbledon 2015 winner Serena Williams manly Metro News
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, good for you.

Me? The combination of over muscled and to big of a butt, does NOT work for me.

I've known attractive black women, even ones with "big butts".

I've known well muscled women who have managed to look quite good.

Serena? I've known more feminine looking cross dressers.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2015)

Dean stop pretending to take your meds, they're for your own good


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2015)

rdean said:


> JK Rowling slams Twitter troll for calling Wimbledon 2015 winner Serena Williams manly Metro News
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 Michelle Obama was saying, "Dayyyyyyum Id tap that!"


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 12, 2015)

rdean said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > They named the wrong one "VENUS>"
> ...


I like Venus too, but DAYUM....Serena is stacked to the max.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Correll said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > JK Rowling slams Twitter troll for calling Wimbledon 2015 winner Serena Williams manly Metro News
> ...



She isn't over muscled and the butt is just right. I think you'd see things a bit differently if you were standing behind her while she was on all fours, butt naked, and looking over her shoulder  at you! Wouldn't you want to rub some hot  oils into her butt cheeks?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 12, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > JK Rowling slams Twitter troll for calling Wimbledon 2015 winner Serena Williams manly Metro News
> ...


You'd tap Michelle or Serena if you could, hypocrite! You are not as "conservative" as I am!


----------



## Correll (Jul 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Maybe if I was drunk.


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2015)

These right wingers just can't stand the idea of a woman athlete.  Threatens what little masculinity they imagine they have.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 12, 2015)

rdean said:


> These right wingers just can't stand the idea of a woman athlete.  Threatens what little masculinity they imagine they have.


Right, it would take a stand up strong warrior to handle that much woman. That body was made to please Man-dingoes!


----------



## Correll (Jul 12, 2015)

rdean said:


> These right wingers just can't stand the idea of a woman athlete.  Threatens what little masculinity they imagine they have.



Or we might have different tastes than you.

And not be afraid to admit it.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 12, 2015)

rdean said:


> These right wingers just can't stand the idea of a woman athlete.  Threatens what little masculinity they imagine they have.



Where do you come up with this stupid stuff, R-Derp?  Seriously...are you scraping the barrel to come up with one of your daily "right wingers suck" and this was the best that you could muster?


----------



## Correll (Jul 12, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > These right wingers just can't stand the idea of a woman athlete.  Threatens what little masculinity they imagine they have.
> ...




You aren't surprised are you?

It's the same old, same old.

Anyone who has a different viewpoint is wrong. 

ANd not just wrong, but must be demonized and smeared.

ANd they think they are the ones who are open minded!!!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Correll said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > These right wingers just can't stand the idea of a woman athlete.  Threatens what little masculinity they imagine they have.
> ...


Yeah, I guess that is why Kim Kardashian  had to get some sexual healing from Kayne West!


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 12, 2015)

You can have Serena...my favorite female sports figure is still Gabby Reece.

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...I&fr=sfp&hsimp=yhs-fullyhosted_003&hspart=iry


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 12, 2015)

Ten years after she retires from tennis, my guess is that Serena's going to be so big she'll need her own area code.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Ten years after she retires from tennis, my guess is that Serena's going to be so big she'll need her own area code.


She will also be so rich it won't matter. BUT NOW SHE IS HOTTTT!


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > These right wingers just can't stand the idea of a woman athlete.  Threatens what little masculinity they imagine they have.
> ...


And not little pricks such as yourself?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 12, 2015)

rdean said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


HUH? You talking to me? Did I say something to offend you?


----------



## fbj (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm black and she is ugly and looks like a man


The end


----------



## DGS49 (Jul 13, 2015)

The late Wilt Chamberlain often pointed out that "Nobody roots for Goliath."

Serena Williams is a marvelous tennis player and she deserves every championship she wins.  Over the years, there have been only a handful of occasions when she actually lost a match because her opponent beat her.  More often, she was slightly injured or distracted for one reason or another.

Simply put, she is bigger and stronger by far than any other female in the history of tennis.

Watching her play, one is reminded of the gruesome game of "Cat & Mouse" that real cats play with real mice that they have captured.  If you are not familiar, the cat will set the mouse down in an open area so that it will run away.  The cat then captures the mouse again and does it over and over again, until the mouse finally gives up.  The point is, the mouse never really has a chance to get away; the cat just wants it to think that so it will run as fast as possible and make it more "fun" for the cat.

Serena occasionally lets an opponent win a game or two - sometimes even a set - but the opponents never actually have a chance of willing - it's all just a mind-fuck.

Other women players are more interesting, nicer to look at, and their matches often pit different styles of play that create an entertaining spectacle.  (The shrieking drives me nuts; I usually have to turn off the sound).  But when Serena is playing, the inevitability of her win makes it not the least bit entertaining.

In short, she is "Goliath."  Speaking as a spectator who loves the sport, it would be better if she retired


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 13, 2015)

The white girl here at my job all she can do is talk about how "disgusting" Serenas butt is...and says with a straight face "my guy friends think the same way"

1. Thats what your "guy friends" TELL you.

And 

2. Your guy friends probably like more of a Carpenters Dream type of ass (flat and easy to screw) than some cushion for the pushin


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 13, 2015)

rdean said:


> JK Rowling slams Twitter troll for calling Wimbledon 2015 winner Serena Williams manly Metro News
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So explain something to me how do you make the leap from one Twitter troll to so called right wingers plural?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 13, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



In my sexual prime, back during the Reagan Administration, I would have tapped Serena in a heartbeat


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 13, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > JK Rowling slams Twitter troll for calling Wimbledon 2015 winner Serena Williams manly Metro News
> ...



One Google search would've shown you that it's more than 1 and more than twitter


----------



## fbj (Jul 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> The white girl here at my job all she can do is talk about how "disgusting" Serenas butt is...and says with a straight face "my guy friends think the same way"
> 
> 1. Thats what your "guy friends" TELL you.
> 
> ...




I'm a black man and think it's disgusting too

Now what?????????????????


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 13, 2015)

fbj said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > The white girl here at my job all she can do is talk about how "disgusting" Serenas butt is...and says with a straight face "my guy friends think the same way"
> ...



So, you are married to a White woman who doesn't look like this?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 14, 2015)

fbj said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > The white girl here at my job all she can do is talk about how "disgusting" Serenas butt is...and says with a straight face "my guy friends think the same way"
> ...



Well theres 2 sides to every story.

Fuck your side


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 20, 2022)

rdean said:


> JK Rowling slams Twitter troll for calling Wimbledon 2015 winner Serena Williams manly Metro News
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just thinking the same thing.  Did you see the movie made about Venus and Serena and their parents.  So inspiring.  So heart warming.  What a great movie.  It deserved the Oscar despite what Will Smith did.  He did a great job playing the dad too.

I love how they told Nike no when they offered Venus $3 million.  "Should we take the first offer that walks through the door?"  The father said.  He was crazy, but was right.  

The best part of the movie, because it was all about Venus in the beginning.  The father kept her out of the limelight because she was too young.  He privately told her Venus would become number 1 tennis player in the world, but she (Serena) would become the GOAT.  And she did right?  I hope she wins a few more.  Is she done? Having a kid changes everything.  Plus having a billionaire husband.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I was just thinking the same thing.  Did you see the movie made about Venus and Serena and their parents.  So inspiring.  So heart warming.  What a great movie.  It deserved the Oscar despite what Will Smith did.  He did a great job playing the dad too.
> 
> I love how they told Nike no when they offered Venus $3 million.  "Should we take the first offer that walks through the door?"  The father said.  He was crazy, but was right.
> 
> The best part of the movie, because it was all about Venus in the beginning.  The father kept her out of the limelight because she was too young.  He privately told her Venus would become number 1 tennis player in the world, but she (Serena) would become the GOAT.  And she did right?  I hope she wins a few more.  Is she done? Having a kid changes everything.  Plus having a billionaire husband.




Too many muscles, too thick of a body, yes, a woman does leave "pretty" behind and becomes "manly".

It is a fair complaint and women should think of it, when they exercise. 

The "big butt" to "skinny butt" debate is one of subjective beauty of course. But, you add in a life time of extreme conditioning, and 


no, it is not to most men's taste.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 20, 2022)

Correll said:


> Too many muscles, too thick of a body, yes, a woman does leave "pretty" behind and becomes "manly".
> 
> It is a fair complaint and women should think of it, when they exercise.
> 
> ...


What's manly about this?



But you love these vollyball players


----------



## DGS49 (Jun 20, 2022)

Given the proper clothing, opportunity to prepare, camera angles, makeup and lighting, even Madonna can look good.

Serena is "manly," and not the least bit sexy.  And FWIW, I think that body-style is an exclusively African-American phenomenon.  I have never seen a "white" woman who physically looked that way.



I rest my case.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 20, 2022)

DGS49 said:


> Given the proper clothing, opportunity to prepare, camera angles, makeup and lighting, even Madonna can look good.
> 
> Serena is "manly," and not the least bit sexy.  And FWIW, I think that body-style is an exclusively African-American phenomenon.  I have never seen a "white" woman who physically looked that way.
> View attachment 660067
> I rest my case.



I see your picture.  Should we take your word for it or her husbands?  

Alexis Kerry Ohanian is an American internet entrepreneur and investor. He is best known as the co-founder and executive chairman of the social media site Reddit






So you can't say he married her for her money.


----------



## DGS49 (Jun 20, 2022)

"There is no accounting for taste."  Not my words.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2022)

DGS49 said:


> "There is no accounting for taste."  Not my words.


I was thinking about you last night when I was watching WWE wrestling.  How so many whites in America have this nasty reaction to the Obama's or Williams sisters.  So you guys even have a problem with successful blacks.

And how many hiring managers across America are just like you?  So I feel bad for black people who walk through your door to be interviewed.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I was thinking about you last night when I was watching WWE wrestling.  How so many whites in America have this nasty reaction to the Obama's or Williams sisters.  So you guys even have a problem with successful blacks.
> 
> And how many hiring managers across America are just like you?  So I feel bad for black people who walk through your door to be interviewed.
> 
> ...




Obama was a divisive and shitty president. 

The william sisters are ugly and we are expected to pretend that they are not. 


You trying to make this wacial, is just you... being divisive yourself.


----------



## DGS49 (Jun 21, 2022)

Yes, I need a little introspection, I suppose.

I had a negative reaction to the Williams sisters because they were winning due mainly to their greater size and strength.  I disliked Obama because he was a phony.  But maybe there was a tinge of racism.  I'll have to work on that.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2022)

Correll said:


> Obama was a divisive and shitty president.
> 
> The william sisters are ugly and we are expected to pretend that they are not.
> 
> ...


Blacks will say Obama didn't do enough for them, you say he was divisive.  Of course you guys were divisive too right?


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Blacks will say Obama didn't do enough for them, you say he was divisive.  Of course you guys were divisive too right?




No, wrong. Nothing we did was designed  to divide Americans from each other. 

Obama played the race game, and allowed his partisans to play it even more.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Blacks will say Obama didn't do enough for them, you say he was divisive.  Of course you guys were divisive too right?


That was the conundrum. He was vote in because he was black. But his whole career was using Blacks for his power. He brought in more agendas that has helped to weaken the nation. And the ghettos are still going strong.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> That was the conundrum. He was vote in because he was black. But his whole career was using Blacks for his power. He brought in more agendas that has helped to weaken the nation. And the ghettos are still going strong.


He was voted in because Bush was that damn bad let's be honest.  And McCain seemed clueless as to the financial crisis our country was in.  Being black helped.  

What agenda weakened the nation?  One thing wrong with this nation is our healthcare.  Only country where a healthcare issue can ruin people.  And most people in financial crisis from a health problem HAVE insurance.  

Obama didn't weaken the nation.  75 straight months of stable growth.  2.2% gdp, compared to Trump's 2.3% gdp.  And don't forget you didn't believe the unemployment numbers were so low on Obama's watch but then Trump got in and suddenly you believed.  Well Obama didn't have to pass an inflation causing tax break for everyone like Trump did.  Oh yea, he caused inflation with that tax bill.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> ...
> 
> What agenda weakened the nation?  ...


His divisive use of the race card. And he was quiet while his partisans used it even more, and more and more.


----------

